# boss dxt on 83 C30



## robber27 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm looking for peoples opinions feel free to share any knowledge or concerns. 83 1 ton dully 454 4spd it'll swing like a diesel but loves the gas but I do believe you have to spend money to buy profits. Anyways I absolutely love the way this truck pushes and the simplicity of the truck overall. My questions is am I nuts mounting a brand new 8.6 dxt on a truck that is 31 years old? I called my boss dealer he pretty much laughed at me and asked why I would mount it on such an old truck! I trust this truck completely, its in great mechanical shape and clean, well takin care of. Last winter it stayed at 35 below and dipped to 50 below at night, no vehicles were starting including my wifes 08 avenger but guess what that big block popped off just had to pump the s&! @ out of it. Is this plow too much weight?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If its leaf springs then you should be fine. If you know how to fix it, then run with it. Did boss even say they had s mount for that trk?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

dieselss;1812339 said:


> If its leaf springs then you should be fine. If you know how to fix it, then run with it. Did boss even say they had s mount for that trk?


C30 is a 2wd 1 ton with coil springs up front.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. Didn't know that


----------



## robber27 (Oct 29, 2012)

Its possible that the cab on the truck came from a 2wd but mine is a 4wd drive with leafs springs on a 1 ton frame, and yes BOSS does make a mount and harness for my truck so the dealer said. I'm throwing around the idea of airbags/timbren for the front. I carry a 1600lb concrete block for ballast in the rear.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Ok, you have a K30. I think it will do it but watch that frame. They are known to crack around or near the steering box.


----------



## robber27 (Oct 29, 2012)

Banksy;1812500 said:


> Ok, you have a K30. I think it will do it but watch that frame. They are known to crack around or near the steering box.


Do you think that a 9.2 dxt is too heavy for this truck? Wings are 800 for a 8.2, or for a 100 more I can go with the 9.2 that seems like a lot more money for 10 inches roughly.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Why do you need a dxt on a 30 year old truck?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1812586 said:


> Why do you need a dxt on a 30 year old truck?


Why not if it's mechanically sound and he trusts it? just because it's old should he put some 30 year old junk Meyer on it?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

peteo1;1812677 said:


> Why not if it's mechanically sound and he trusts it? just because it's old should he put some 30 year old junk Meyer on it?


A dxt will cost more than the damn truck is worth lol


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Nothing wrong with putting a new plow on old trucks, I've done it.

So have others on this site, you don't always have to have a 50k truck to move snow.

Here's a K30 with BOSS V.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=74143

Just add a steering brace from Off Road Design to strengthen the frame around the steering box.


----------



## robber27 (Oct 29, 2012)

Diddo cat and peteo! The way I see it I'm not gonna spend 50k on a truck to drive in the sand 'n salt and ram piles at times. 50k will pay for LOTS of body and mechanical work to keep my truck runing top notch, its just more money in my pocket. Also I give props to all the guys out there still getting it done with the old iron, its not for everybody, but if you are mechanically inclined and have the right tools its nice to keep all repairs done in house. Cat that's an awesome looking rig, I wish I had 2 more of them with dxt's lol


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I have one rig that the plow is worth more than the truck - it is a 96 and that is not really that old yet.
No a 9.2 is not to heavy - I run a 8.2 with wings on a 1/2 ton Dodge. I would hope your One Ton Chevy could take it. Now I would not do this with newer 1/2 tons, the new front ends will not take the weight.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

robber27;1812995 said:


> Diddo cat and peteo! The way I see it I'm not gonna spend 50k on a truck to drive in the sand 'n salt and ram piles at times. 50k will pay for LOTS of body and mechanical work to keep my truck runing top notch, its just more money in my pocket. Also I give props to all the guys out there still getting it done with the old iron, its not for everybody, but if you are mechanically inclined and have the right tools its nice to keep all repairs done in house. Cat that's an awesome looking rig, I wish I had 2 more of them with dxt's lol


Blah, blah, blah, 21 posts and you know a lot, right???? Nothing against old iron, but take your advice from someone with more than 21 posts.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Am I missing Something here? He has 21 post and is asking for advise.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1813148 said:


> Am I missing Something here? He has 21 post and is asking for advise.


No Brother, he has 21 posts and is GIVING advice!


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Harleyjeff;1813184 said:


> No Brother, he has 21 posts and is GIVING advice!


I didn't know Plowsite required a specific number of posts in order to give advise.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

I run 4 mid-80s Chevys, 3 with vees, one strait. All are 8.5 footers. They handle it just fine, and the one dually would work better with a 9.5 foot blade due to the wider stance in the rear constantly running my windrow over. They push much better than my 03 2500HD and are cheaper and easier to work on. If you are confident in the truck and your abilities to work on it, go for it. As mentioned, watch the steering box area of the frame for cracking.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

CAT 245ME;1813207 said:


> I didn't know Plowsite required a specific number of posts in order to give advise.


News to me as well 

Sounds like someone is having a bad day and wants to pick on a noob. Bad manners indeed


----------



## robber27 (Oct 29, 2012)

Harleyjeff;1813141 said:


> Blah, blah, blah, 21 posts and you know a lot, right???? Nothing against old iron, but take your advice from someone with more than 21 posts.


I don't see what 21 posts has to do with anything! Smarter people generally listen more than they talk anyways mr 4000 posts. All I'm trying to say is that I'm not gonna take on another 50k in debt for a truck, where I'm from 80k will buy a decent house! Both of my trucks are paid for includeing my skiddy. Its a lot easyer for a business to thrive when there is no monthly payments to make especially for my small business. When I started this post I was looking for feedback from guys that have ran these trucks/plows. I've gotten some good advice so far and I will be adding the brace for the steering box, when I looked it up its about a 130 bucks pretty darn cheap insurance I think.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just gonna hop in here and solve this. Old iron is simpler, we can all agree? Its also easier to fix. Its also heavier duty. By all means, toss the DXT on and have a ball. Its your truck, its your decision.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

That whole heavier duty argument is debatable lol


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Been running Boss 9.2's with wings on mine for years, the trucks have no problems with them... Hopefully you do it! Don't let anyone tell you your truck isn't good enough because its xxx years old, mine make me a tidy profit every year and I have been laughing at the nay-sayers for a long, long time!

Good luck...


----------

